# Modeler's Resource® Producing Another Book



## BatFanMan (Aug 20, 1999)

Hi Folks,

I just wanted to announce that we are bringing Modeler's Resource® back...to an extent. My plan is to produce a few issues a year, but they will all be electronic versions that will either be e-mailed to everyone on the list, or a link to download it will be e-mailed (depending on size of file).

The electronic versions are completely FREE, no strings attached at all. All that needs to be done is to head over to: www.modelersresource.net and sign up for the FREE newsletter. E-mail addresses provided will ONLY be used for that purpose and will not be sold, or given away.

Along with each e-publication, we will be making each new book/publication available in print as well and in full color. Each book will have around 40 pages or so and will probably retail for about $12.00. This will provide people with the option if they want a printed copy they can hold in their hands.

We are going to be using CreateSpace, which is a print-on-demand (POD) company. Of course, that means that a copy is only printed when it is ordered. This makes the price a bit higher but again, what is sent out in the e-version will be the same thing.

The only thing that will be in each book are articles about modeling and the emphasis will be on creating dioramas for models. There will be NO ads at all. I simply do not want to deal with ads and deadlines, etc.

I am back into the hobby and determined to make and keep it FUN. The publication of a new book every few months (or twice per year, or whatever) is something I want to do as part of that fun. This is precisely why I am not charging for the e-version and on the printed copy, it will cost me only a small fee to start the process. I can set the price, but I have to go by their MINIMUM price. I am designing it so that I will not really make any profit on this, but will also not lose money (by owing CreateSpace).

Anyhoo, if this is something that interests you, please sign up for it at our Web site, or send an e-mail to [email protected].

Thanks,
Fred DeRuvo
Modeler's Resource®


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome back! Perfect timing, considering the "styrene revolution" going on!


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

This is Rick aka Branes. Nice to see you back, Fred. I'm back too after a 5 year hiatus. I quit shortly after Nikki passed away and started up again recently. Just got back from Wonderfest.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Keep it going, Fred. You've got a great magazine. Miss you guys.
Bruce


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

awesome news!


----------

